# Newbie from Sardegna



## sardegna45 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all!!
I'm a newbie and live in the beautiful island of Sardegna..been here permantly for 2 years and love it...would like to hear from other ex-pats on the island...
sardegna45


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

hi, where abouts are you?? we are planning to move to orosei in august. would love to have info on life on the island, lived in italy previously for 7 years. we have 2 young children and my partner is from cagliari.


----------



## sardegna45 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi...
I live in the north of the island and love it here...would never go back to the UK...yesterday went to the beach 10 mins from home then came home for BBq..cant beat it...the only problem here is the ecomony and not to much work about...i keep busy enough working for English and Russian expats(my wifes russian)and the occasional work for Sardinians but on the whole not good...but the pros far outweigh the cons....come and enjoy the pace of life and tranquillity...Sean


----------

